# Freddy Vs. Jason



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

If you never thought you'd see someone play pinball using Jason Voorhees as the ball, then this is your movie.

If you never thought you'd see someone chop a member of Destiny's Child hard enough to shake the leaves off a tree on impact, then this is your movie.

If you have always wanted to see a rave broken up by a teed-off goalie with a machete, then this is your movie.

Otherwise, you might wait till it hits DVD.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

So, am I correct in assuming that this is sort of a modern-day equivalent to Frankenstein Meets the Wolf Man?


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

Doing well in the theater, didn't I see it was #1 for the second week in a row? Not bad, I also imagine it was a pretty low budget movie.


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

The ending fight scene was pretty good and there were some very funny one liners. I had to admit though I found it funny that each scored better in battle on the other's turf/homefield.


----------



## Jasonbp (Jun 17, 2002)

marko said:


> Doing well in the theater, didn't I see it was #1 for the second week in a row? Not bad, I also imagine it was a pretty low budget movie.


I was shocked seeing it #1 for a second week in a row. I thought that "My Boss's Daughter" would have been #1 (which bombed at $5 million).

Its budget was at $30 million. Which was pretty high for a 'Jason' or 'Freddy' movie. Most of the movies in the series for them have been in the $15-$20 million range.

It was a good movie, with 'Jason X' I thought this was going to be a stinker. Turned out to be good. Saw it twice.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

I loved freddy vs Jason


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

saw it today-liked jason X better, mainly because of the holograph camp crystal lake scene with the two girls("you want to take some drugs and have sex with us??")....

some of the plot escaped me-i assume jason was laying in a field comatose and decaying when freddy resurrected him and i wish they had hired betsy palmer back for jason's mom-i did like the "motivation" scenes supplied for jason, but when did he ever have a fear of water(a fear that seem to come and go at the filmaker's whim-he certainly didn't have a problem walking in the rain or falling into the lake when needed...)


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Jason x sucked 



of course thats just my opinion i could be wrong


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

well, one could make the case that pretty much ALL movies in this genre "suck"-"to kill a mockingbird" they're not!!!!

the reason that i like jason X better than FvJ is that it had a bit more sense of humour about itself, plus (if one was to take it this seriously), it was a bit more true to it's universe(i'm big on continuity)...and FvJ just didn't have the crystal lake girls!!!!lol....


----------

